# Giusto prima di uscire.....



## Old lancillotto (31 Gennaio 2007)

Questa mattina alla televisione ho sentito un opinionista che fa fare dei sondaggi in Italia dopo aver trovato notizie che reputa interessante.

La notizia trattataquesta mattina è: a che età di diventa maturi e quale sono le ragioni scatenanti!!

Pare che abbia preso un articolo con sondaggio fatto da "Repubblica" e lui in un qualche modo lo ha confermato con delle interviste raccolte a caso a Roma.

Il tragico di questo è che dal sondaggio si rileva che l'età media della maturità è 35 ANNI!!!!!

Le cause scatenanti???   LAVORO e FIGLI!!!!

Se penso che a 35 stavo già mettendo a rischio tutto ciò che ho costruito, allora ho buone speranze di poter ricostruire una nuova vita ed essere in linea con gli altri.... Insomma, ho la possibilità di vivere due vite!!!!!

Se questa non è immortalità.....    

	
	
		
		
	


	









Voi come la vedete la maturità???

Possono rispondere ovviamente anche persone come Otella82 in qualità ovviamente di adolescenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Domani torno a leggere le vostre opinioni, ora devo scappare davvero....


----------



## Lettrice (31 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *Voi come la vedete la maturità???*
> Non lo so
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (31 Gennaio 2007)

Io pensavo che non ci fossero ragioni scatenanti.

Cioè, mi auguro che si tratti di un processo naturale.

Che poi c'ha le sue brave mailstones dalle quali uno dovrebbe elaborare nuova crescita e sviluppo del proprio sè.

La maturità... che brutta parola per un argomento così affascinante!

Ci sarebbero da scrivere paginate su paginate... sono certa di averne, a proposito, un'idea tutta mia.


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Questa mattina alla televisione ho sentito un opinionista che fa fare dei sondaggi in Italia dopo aver trovato notizie che reputa interessante.
> 
> La notizia trattataquesta mattina è: a che età di diventa maturi e quale sono le ragioni scatenanti!!
> 
> ...


cavolo se m'è andata bene..a giudicare dalla statistica dovrei limitarmi a sillabare "mam ..ma" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vabbè tornando alla questione.. adulti?! credo che sia qualcosa di molto personale, e che fare statistiche sia piuttosto azzardato. potrei dire che uscire di casa e cominciare a lavarsi le mutande da soli (nooooo mammmaaaa aiutooo!!), possa essere un incentivo per taluni. andare a lavorare e vedere quanto i soldi costino fatica, può esserlo per altri. a volte ci fa crescere una grande delusione, a volte invece una gioia immensa come un figlio. ma credo che ci sia una cosa fondamentale.. anche il crescere è una decisione: si decide di crescere o non si vuole crescere.
chi non vuole crescere non è adulto nemmeno a 59 anni (padri, zii, potrei portare esempi a bizzeffe).

poi vabbè, se a lancillotto serve avere la seconda vita allora mi rimangio tutto e dico che il sondaggio ha proprio ragione..ma non pretendete che mi metta a gattonare che mi si sciupano i jeans.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2007)

*bah*

Io non la vedo, ci sto dentro e me la spupazzo.
La cosa migliore che mi ha dato?..........  vedere quelli che ci arrivano, ma soprattutto come ci arrivano!
Per alcuni la maturità è come un grafico, che a secomda delle convenienze e della utilità fa zigzagare l'indicatore.
Comunque una persona matura non lo è per età ma per comportamento e quando ha una dose accettabile di comprensione, tolleranza, pazienza, fermezza, disponibilità e si prende carico delle sue azioni e delle reazioni, è a buon punto. 
Bruja

p.s. Non prenderei troppo sul serio i sondaggi di Repubblica al momento, è troppo impegnata nella sezione lettere di esternazioni coniugali ....................


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> lancillotto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Voi come la vedete la maturità???*
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io pensavo che non ci fossero ragioni scatenanti.
> 
> Cioè, mi auguro che si tratti di un processo naturale.
> 
> ...


Tu devi sempre essere dissacrante in tutto! Capisco che tu non riesca a tovarti bene con tutti noi due o trecento (parlo ovviamente dei miei gemelli), ma ogni tanto mi piacerebbe che ti rapportarsi anche con quello serio, non con gli altri stupidotti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Temo a chiederti quale sia la "tua idea", ma credo sia obbligo farlo....


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> cavolo se m'è andata bene..a giudicare dalla statistica dovrei limitarmi a sillabare "mam ..ma"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male però che almeno il pannilino te lo cambi da sola......... (anche se....)

Immagino che sia una cosa personale la crescita, io come ho già raccontato in un altro post, già a 15 anni sono rimasto in campeggio da solo per quasi 20 giorni, mi sono arrangiato a fare tutto, facevo la spesa, cucinavo, lavavo i piatti, la biancheria e tenevo in ordine roulotte, gabbiotto e veranda. Alla fine di quei giorni, quando era nata mia nipote (motivo per cui mi avevano lasciato solo sul lago), sono andato a prendermi il treno e sono tornato a Milano. Devo dire che oltre ad essere fuori dalle statistiche di età, anche per quelle delle motivazioni con me non ci hanno preso per nulla......

Però tu quattro passi a gattoni potresti anche farli.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non la vedo, ci sto dentro e me la spupazzo.
> La cosa migliore che mi ha dato?.......... vedere quelli che ci arrivano, ma soprattutto come ci arrivano!
> Per alcuni la maturità è come un grafico, che a secomda delle convenienze e della utilità fa zigzagare l'indicatore.
> Comunque una persona matura non lo è per età ma per comportamento e quando ha una dose accettabile di comprensione, tolleranza, pazienza, fermezza, disponibilità e si prende carico delle sue azioni e delle reazioni, è a buon punto.
> ...


sempre la solita esigente........ sicura di non aver dimenticato nulla per assegnare l'attestato di persona matura????


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Questa mattina alla televisione ho sentito un opinionista che fa fare dei sondaggi in Italia dopo aver trovato notizie che reputa interessante.
> 
> La notizia trattataquesta mattina è: a che età di diventa maturi e quale sono le ragioni scatenanti!!
> 
> ...


 
Difficile avere certezze su questo tema, personalmente non dò molto credito a questi sondaggi, io a 35 anni avevo una figlia e mi giravo mezza Italia x lavoro, mi ritengo una persona abbastanza matura, ma potrei sbagliarmi .......in fin dei conti sono di parte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche se data l'età dovrei essere maturo alla grande  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!!!!


Ciao Fabrizio


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Difficile avere certezze su questo tema, personalmente non dò molto credito a questi sondaggi, io a 35 anni avevo una figlia e mi giravo mezza Italia x lavoro, mi ritengo una persona abbastanza matura, ma potrei sbagliarmi .......in fin dei conti sono di parte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sono convinto anch'io che i sondaggi non sempre sono azzeccati perchè dipende dal campione rappresentativo che prendono, basti ricordare gli exit pol di due "politiche" fa per vedere come il campione non fosse affatto rappresentativo...

Credo però che possano indicare una tendenza...

A parte ciò mi aveva incuriosito l'oggetto del sondaggio perchè davvero trovo drammatico pensare ad una società di trentenni immaturi!!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sono convinto anch'io che i sondaggi non sempre sono azzeccati perchè dipende dal campione rappresentativo che prendono, basti ricordare gli exit pol di due "politiche" fa per vedere come il campione non fosse affatto rappresentativo...
> 
> Credo però che possano indicare una tendenza...
> 
> A parte ciò mi aveva incuriosito l'oggetto del sondaggio perchè davvero trovo drammatico pensare ad una società di trentenni immaturi!!!!!


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, ma probabilmente è un discorso che riguarda il mondo di oggi, con il benessere , la tecnologia ed altre menate mi sembra che certe problematiche che un tempo si presentavano molto prima alle nuove generazioni, fanno in modo che la maturazione tardi un pò..........naturalmente è solo una mia opinione.


Fabrizio


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, ma probabilmente è un discorso che riguarda il mondo di oggi, con il benessere , la tecnologia ed altre menate mi sembra che certe problematiche che un tempo si presentavano molto prima alle nuove generazioni, fanno in modo che la maturazione tardi un pò..........naturalmente è solo una mia opinione.
> 
> 
> Fabrizio


Non credo dipenda dalla tecnologia, ma da mal senso comune di molti genitori che viziano i figli con la frase "voglio che mio figlio possa avere tutte le cose che non ho avuto io", in questo modo si creano quei "mammoni" che non "escono di casa" neanche a buttarli fuori, non sono costanti nel lavoro, e pensano solo al divertimento e ai soldi facili....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non credo dipenda dalla tecnologia, ma da mal senso comune di molti genitori che viziano i figli con la frase "voglio che mio figlio possa avere tutte le cose che non ho avuto io", in questo modo si creano quei "mammoni" che non "escono di casa" neanche a buttarli fuori, non sono costanti nel lavoro, e pensano solo al divertimento e ai soldi facili....


Può darsi, ma credimi la tecnologia centra eccome, non fosse altro perchè ha contribuito a risolvere un mare di problemi della ns vita ed anche a migliorarla, detto questo che Dio la benedica!!!!!!!!!!!!

Per quanto riguarda le famiglie.....con me sfondi una porta aperta......ne conosco alcune...
io a 14 anni ho comprato il motorino, mia madre mi ha detto va bene una mano te la diamo io e tuo padre ma devi contribuire anche tu.....morale della favola .......50e50 ho dovuto risparmiare su tutto x mettere da parte i soldi, ma ho anche capito che cosa vuol dire fare piccoli sacrifici x ottnere qualcosa, per me è stata una bella lezione di vita.


----------



## Old Otella82 (1 Febbraio 2007)

_io sono stata da sola in diversi posti.. nel senso, sopravvivo bene senza mamma._
_però devo ammettere che la mia maturità va a giorni alterni, a volte non ne voglio proprio sapere, e regredisco almeno a 15 enne (15enne di 10 anni fa però, i miei 15 anni.)_

_ps=lanci m'era venuta una battutaccia trash sul pannolino... guarda mi automodero sennò poi spavento tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*fabrizio*

Posso dire una provocazione? La tecnologia è davvero importante e che Dio la benedica come dici, ma è quando c'è un black out che vediamo quanto siamo incapaci di rapportarci con i ritmi e le normale espressioni della natura.........  siamo privilegiati e sudditi di questa tecnologia .............. forse è per questo che abbiamo meravigliose equipe di ricerca, ma dubito che avremo altrettanti genii ............... qualcuno qua e là forse.......
Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posso dire una provocazione? La tecnologia è davvero importante e che Dio la benedica come dici, ma è quando c'è un black out che vediamo quanto siamo incapaci di rapportarci con i ritmi e le normale espressioni della natura......... siamo privilegiati e sudditi di questa tecnologia .............. forse è per questo che abbiamo meravigliose equipe di ricerca, ma dubito che avremo altrettanti genii ............... qualcuno qua e là forse.......
> Bruja


Proprio vero!!!!!!! Questo x me è per dirla alla guerre stellari il lato oscuro, c'è il rischio che le generazioni future al primo guasto di un pc, non riescano a fare 3x3-2+1!!!!!!

Quelli della mia generazione credo siano fortunati, in quanto siamo cresciuti in un periodo in cui la tecnologia non era ancora cosi prepotentemente padrona della nostra vita e quindi.......bisognava arrangiarsi......adesso troppa pappa pronta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Ora ti saluto sennò stamattina mi portano al lavoro con l'ambulanza.......comunque è troppo piacevole dialogare con voi.

Buonanotte


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tu devi sempre essere dissacrante in tutto! Capisco che tu non riesca a tovarti bene con tutti noi due o trecento (parlo ovviamente dei miei gemelli), ma ogni tanto mi piacerebbe che ti rapportarsi anche con quello serio, non con gli altri stupidotti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Lanci, scusa, non ti capisco.
Guarda che quello che ho scritto non aveva intenti dissacranti, ero serissima.
Anzi, dissacrante casomai è l'ennesimo sondaggio da rivista da parrucchiere.

Io non capisco perchè non fai lo sforzo di leggere in quello che scrivo, ciò che penso.
Fai finta che parliamo due lingue diverse, ma che l'argomento sia il medesimo, ok?

Quindi, parlando a quello serio... Non sei obbligato a chiedermi nulla.
Nemmeno sono obbligata a dire ciò che penso, perchè non è certo argomento da liquidare in poche righe.

Ci provo?
Ci provo.

Maturità in un essere umano, per me, significa quando il suddetto essere ha acquisito piena coscienza di se stesso.
Quando è in grado di guardare il proprio sè senza sovrastrutture culturali di sorta.
Fatto questo, occupa il proprio spazio nello spazio.
E interagisce con ciò che lo circonda fondendovisi con armonia e mantenendo integro il proprio sè superiore.

A spanne, that's all.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Mi chiedo...*

Ha senso fare un sondaggio così?

Chi è che risponderà che è un immaturo?

E' come fare un sondaggio per sapere se ci son più buoni o cattivi....secondo voi cosa ne uscirebbe?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ognuno identificherà la propria maturità con un episodio per lui significativo (matrimonio, sacrificio per aver qualcosa, nascita di un figlio, prima/o amante.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ) ma non essendoci un parametro di riferimento universalmente valido....è acqua fresca!


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Può darsi, ma credimi la tecnologia centra eccome, non fosse altro perchè ha contribuito a risolvere un mare di problemi della ns vita ed anche a migliorarla, detto questo che Dio la benedica!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le famiglie.....con me sfondi una porta aperta......ne conosco alcune...
> io a 14 anni ho comprato il motorino, mia madre mi ha detto va bene una mano te la diamo io e tuo padre ma devi contribuire anche tu.....morale della favola .......50e50 ho dovuto risparmiare su tutto x mettere da parte i soldi, ma ho anche capito che cosa vuol dire fare piccoli sacrifici x ottnere qualcosa, per me è stata una bella lezione di vita.


 
Io il motorino o lo scooter ho dovuto aspettare fino a 41 anni per averlo!!! Ma questa è un'altra storia di ingiustizie "famigliari". Ricordo però che già a 11-12 anni fui io a chiedere a mio padre di avere la "mancia" fissa e che mi sarei gestito per i miei sfizi (caramelle, gelati, flipper, calcio balilla, ecc), prendevo 2.000 lire...........


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io il motorino o lo scooter ho dovuto aspettare fino a 41 anni per averlo!!! Ma questa è un'altra storia di ingiustizie "famigliari". Ricordo però che già a 11-12 anni fui io a chiedere a mio padre di avere la "mancia" fissa e che mi sarei gestito per i miei sfizi (caramelle, gelati, flipper, calcio balilla, ecc), prendevo 2.000 lire...........


Ma scusa, mi fai la menata sui massimi sistemi, ti rispondo e tu ti colleghi per parlare di scooter?

Dimostrazione lampante che il sondaggio è fallace.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma scusa, mi fai la menata sui massimi sistemi, ti rispondo e tu ti colleghi per parlare di scooter?
> 
> Dimostrazione lampante che il sondaggio è fallace.


Cara Lupa, certe male marciscono al suolo ancora acerbe


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma scusa, mi fai la menata sui massimi sistemi, ti rispondo e tu ti colleghi per parlare di scooter?
> 
> Dimostrazione lampante che il sondaggio è fallace.


 
Perdonami...... sono stato interrotto da una telefonata e il forum non mi segnalava più questa discussione come "attiva"...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora rileggo e ti commento


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cara Lupa, certe male marciscono al suolo ancora acerbe


Con te faccio i conti dopo......


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma Lanci, scusa, non ti capisco.
> Guarda che quello che ho scritto non aveva intenti dissacranti, ero serissima.
> Anzi, dissacrante casomai è l'ennesimo sondaggio da rivista da parrucchiere.
> 
> ...


Bellissima descrizione, anche se non so quanto davvero applicabile. Probabilmente con un simile concetto nessuno è davvero maturo. Questa affermazione deriva dal fatto che la sovrastruttura comunque condiziona i nostri pensieri ed inoltre, noi verso noi stessi abbiamo sempre un occhio di riguardo per salvaguadare la nostra integrità.

Faccio un esempio pratico. Io ho imparato a guardarmi dentro fin da giovane perchè la vita mi ha obbligato a scelte importanti. Oggi, con la vista di adesso, mi rendo conto che alcune scelte le ho prese in modo maturo, ma condizionate da valori morali che al tempo credevo migliori di altri. Con la maturità di oggi, avrei operato diversamente.

Da qui posso pensare che fra dieci anni, prenderei scelte ancora diverse.

Poter analizzare se stessi così come leggere un trattato di filosofia davvero è maturità, ma.......

Grazie per aver riportato la mia attenzione a questo post.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

E' vero che i sondaggi di questo tipo sono stupidate, ma non riesco a non considerare che la Repubblica sia uno dei quotidiano più venduti e più distribuiti gratuitamente in Italia. Molti considerano l'opinione di Repubblica come importante nel giornalismo italiano, io francamente ho sempre avuto difficoltà a leggerla, ma lo vedo come un mio limite.

Da qui la stranezza che un giornale tanto importante, si perda in un sondaggio simile, pubblicando dei risultati che anch'io trovo discutibili


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Bellissima descrizione, anche se non so quanto davvero applicabile. Probabilmente con un simile concetto nessuno è davvero maturo. Questa affermazione deriva dal fatto che la sovrastruttura comunque condiziona i nostri pensieri ed inoltre, noi verso noi stessi abbiamo sempre un occhio di riguardo per salvaguadare la nostra integrità.
> 
> Poter analizzare se stessi così come leggere un trattato di filosofia davvero è maturità, ma.......
> 
> Grazie per aver riportato la mia attenzione a questo post.....


Prego,

Ma?
Ma... Faticoso? Difficile? Antipatico? Impegnativo? *Irreversibile???*



> Faccio un esempio pratico. Io ho imparato a guardarmi dentro fin da giovane perchè la vita mi ha obbligato a scelte importanti. Oggi, con la vista di adesso, mi rendo conto che alcune scelte le ho prese in modo maturo, ma condizionate da valori morali che al tempo credevo migliori di altri. Con la maturità di oggi, avrei operato diversamente.
> 
> Da qui posso pensare che fra dieci anni, prenderei scelte ancora diverse.


A meno che tu non sia un fossile.

Mi pare normale che le nostre scelte e il nostro sentire si adeguino al presente vissuto.
Il nostro corpo fisico muta, il nostro sè con lui, in armonia.

Se quello che ti perplime, detto in soldoni, è che avverti alcuni mutamenti che per sovrastruttura la gente tende a chiamare rinnegamenti, trovo che ciò sia appunto frutto di condizionamenti culturali.

Ci si ripiega su se stessi e ci si rinnega se *NON* si procede con questi mutamenti.

Quello credo sia negarsi la maturità, il processo di crescita.

Impedire a noi stessi di mutare continuamente grazie all'elaborazione degli stimoli interni ed esterni per tramutarli nel benessere del nostro sè.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Lancy...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Meno male però che almeno il pannilino te lo cambi da sola......... (anche se....)
> 
> Immagino che sia una cosa personale la crescita, io come ho già raccontato in un altro post, già a 15 anni sono rimasto in campeggio da solo per quasi 20 giorni, mi sono arrangiato a fare tutto, facevo la spesa, cucinavo, lavavo i piatti, la biancheria e tenevo in ordine roulotte, gabbiotto e veranda. Alla fine di quei giorni, quando era nata mia nipote (motivo per cui mi avevano lasciato solo sul lago), sono andato a prendermi il treno e sono tornato a Milano. Devo dire che oltre ad essere fuori dalle statistiche di età, anche per quelle delle motivazioni con me non ci hanno preso per nulla......
> 
> Però tu quattro passi a gattoni potresti anche farli.....


Una domanda mi sorge spontanea (e non solo per questo post, ovviamente) e mi scuso fin da ora se la troverai molto personale e forse invadente.

Ma tu sei mai stato un bambino/ragazzino spensierato? Di quelli che passano le ore a caxxeggiare senza chiedersi perchè? Che saltava nelle pozzanghere o andava nei fossi in mezzo al fango a prendere i pesci gatto??Che lasciava la propria camera come un campo di battaglia, tanto ci pensa mamma?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Te lo chiedo in relazione anche all'altro post dove parli della tua crisi coniugale perchè mi dai quasi l'impressione di aver saltato qualche passaggio nella tua formazione che ti ha portato forse anche in quella relazione a ricercare il gioco, la spensieratezza che mi pare ti sia un pò mancata. Troppo responsabile, troppo serio, troppo impegnato fin da giovane... (mi perdonerà lettrice per l'analisi da Selezione..  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )

Scusa ma mi è venuta così....


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Prego,
> 
> Ma?
> Ma... Faticoso? Difficile? Antipatico? Impegnativo? *Irreversibile???*
> ...


 
Se ho interpretato correttamente il tuo pensiero, sono d'accordo, ovvero anch'io sono convinto che la crescita sia anche cambiare e adeguare il nostro pensiero alla nostra mutata consapevolezza, anche se questo mutamento è in contraddizione a ciò che si è sempre professato precedentemente, è quello che si dice "ravvedimendo" o accettazione di ciò che è mutato o la correzione di un'idea ritenuta errata o fallace.

Il mio precedente intervento però sottolineava che affermare
"Quando è in grado di guardare il proprio sè senza sovrastrutture culturali di sorta.
Fatto questo, occupa il proprio spazio nello spazio."

lo reputo impossibile perchè ogni nostro pensiero è necessariamente condizionato da fattori esterni.

Trovo in impeccabile invece
"E interagisce con ciò che lo circonda fondendovisi con armonia e mantenendo integro il proprio sè superiore."


----------



## Lettrice (1 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea (e non solo per questo post, ovviamente) e mi scuso fin da ora se la troverai molto personale e forse invadente.
> 
> Ma tu sei mai stato un bambino/ragazzino spensierato? Di quelli che passano le ore a caxxeggiare senza chiedersi perchè? Che saltava nelle pozzanghere o andava nei fossi in mezzo al fango a prendere i pesci gatto??Che lasciava la propria camera come un campo di battaglia, tanto ci pensa mamma?
> 
> ...


 
Ci devo pensare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque e' vero che da quella impressione li'...

PS: Ma Feddy, tu che sei esperto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    , Selezione lo pubblicano ancora?


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Mi rifaccio a trottolino.........*

................detto fra noi, ne conoscete tanti di uomini maturi che sembrano aver superato il salto della pozzanghera e la fionda per i barattoli?................. o non è ravvisabile nel  vivere di molti, l'amare, il tradire ed il rapportarsi col mondo con la stessa gogliardìa, esuberanza e........... immaturità della gaia infanzia!  
Io un po' di nomi li ho già in mente.................ma siccome non si dice il peccato.............transeat !
Comunque giusto per citare uno che della maturità aveva una concezione originale............"La vita se ne frega di quelli che la prendono sul serio e prende maledettamente sul serio quelli che di lei se ne fregano".  (André Malraux) 
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea (e non solo per questo post, ovviamente) e mi scuso fin da ora se la troverai molto personale e forse invadente.
> 
> Ma tu sei mai stato un bambino/ragazzino spensierato? Di quelli che passano le ore a caxxeggiare senza chiedersi perchè? Che saltava nelle pozzanghere o andava nei fossi in mezzo al fango a prendere i pesci gatto??Che lasciava la propria camera come un campo di battaglia, tanto ci pensa mamma?
> 
> ...


Giusto per farti un piccolo riepilogo della mia vita posso dirti che fino a 10 anni non ricordo molto, tranne che io e mio fratello (13 anni più grande) dormivamo in due divani letto nella sala. Più o meno a 11 lui si è sposato e io ho avuto un periodo io cui ho dormito solo nella sala (ma non ricordo molto ancora). Poi a 12 anni morì mio padre!!

Nel giro di poco mi ritrovai a dormire in stanza con mia madre che nel frattempo era morta con lui, mio fratello e sua moglie occuparono la sala perchè lasciarono la casa in affitto per accantonare i soldi per l'acquisto della nuova casa, nel frattempo dicevano che "accudivano" mia madre.

Io ho perso ogni cosa, obbligo di andare a letto presto, spazio per il gioco e il divertimento, attenzioni perchè erano tutti impegnati a badare alle loro cose. Cos'altro può chiedere un bambino di quell'età???

Al termine della scuola dell'obbligo che ormai odiavo per una serie di "sfighe" legate al continuo cambio di insegnanti (alle elementari ho avuto 5 maestre diverse, che ho amato e che non ho più ritrovato dovendo quindi rinnovare il rapporto con la nuova maestra, stessa cosa alle medie fino a quando trovai un insegnante stronza!!! Quella mi restò per due anni!!), dovetti scegliere il mio indirizzo, in una casa dove non c'erano soldi per studiare, dove non c'era la "cultura" dello studio", dove alla fine si badava al pratico. Mi sottoposero un corso professionale, e li presi la prima decisione importante della mia vita!!! Avevo solo 13 anni!

Scelsi io quella scuola, scelsi io quell'indirizzo e lottai molto per portarlo a termine...... Li incotrai un professore che ha saputo darmi la consapevolezza: avevo da poco compiuto 14 anni!!!!!! Mentre scrivo queste parole sto soffrendo come un cane bastonato.........

Sono rimasto "solo" nel mio mondo fino a 18 anni, quando qualcuno si è accorto di me.....

(meno male che è arrivata una telefonata e ho cambiato pensieri))


----------



## Lettrice (1 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ................detto fra noi, ne conoscete tanti di uomini maturi che sembrano aver superato il salto della pozzanghera e la fionda per i barattoli?................. o non è ravvisabile nel vivere di molti, l'amare, il tradire ed il rapportarsi col mondo con la stessa gogliardìa, esuberanza e........... immaturità della gaia infanzia!
> Io un po' di nomi li ho già in mente.................ma siccome non si dice il peccato.............transeat !
> Comunque giusto per citare uno che della maturità aveva una concezione originale............"La vita se ne frega di quelli che la prendono sul serio e prende maledettamente sul serio quelli che di lei se ne fregano". (André Malraux)
> Bruja


A te i miei parenti non ti fanno venire neanche un leggero prurito!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sa che l'irritazione gliela fai venire tu


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A te i miei parenti non ti fanno venire neanche un leggero prurito!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caspita.................dici che si sono riconosciuti?.......... roba da creare un incidente diplomatico fra l'Isola e il Continente  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se ho interpretato correttamente il tuo pensiero, sono d'accordo, ovvero anch'io sono convinto che la crescita sia anche cambiare e adeguare il nostro pensiero alla nostra mutata consapevolezza, anche se questo mutamento è in contraddizione a ciò che si è sempre professato precedentemente, è quello che si dice "ravvedimendo" o accettazione di ciò che è mutato o la correzione di un'idea ritenuta errata o fallace.
> 
> Trovo in impeccabile invece
> "E interagisce con ciò che lo circonda fondendovisi con armonia e mantenendo integro il proprio sè superiore."


Mi fa piacere che c'intendiamo. Non diventi un'abitudine, però.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







> Il mio precedente intervento però sottolineava che affermare
> "Quando è in grado di guardare il proprio sè senza sovrastrutture culturali di sorta.
> Fatto questo, occupa il proprio spazio nello spazio."
> 
> lo reputo impossibile perchè ogni nostro pensiero è necessariamente condizionato da fattori esterni.


Mh.
I pensieri sì. Lo sono. Tuttavia non è impossibile.

Ad ogni buon conto, ciò che io intendevo era qualcosa che va più in profondità dei pensieri.

I pensieri sono la parte superficiale di noi. Ci sei?
Sono il frutto appunto dell'elaborazione mentale.

Ma questo lavoro di elaborazione su cosa poggia? Qual'è il terreno dal quale poi nascono i pensieri?
Qual'è la base non contaminata dalla struttura cognitiva sulla quale lavorare per poi sviluppare un'interfaccia che interagisca con il mondo esterno attraverso, appunto, la mente?

Non me ne vogliano eventuali lettori terapeuti o analisti dell'ultima ora ma, la psicanalisi così come la conosciamo sicuramente ha dato prima di me dei nomi a questo ma io, che sono labile, non me li ricordo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qualcuno, me compresa, chiama questo eden incontaminato, il sè superiore.

Mi segui Lanci?
Lì non c'è niente, ci sei solo tu e ciò che i tuoi sensi possono percepire.

Come saresti tu?
Pensaci un pò.
Chi sei tu veramente?
Non tu con il tuo nome, non nel posto dove vivi, non con la tua famiglia, il tuo lavoro...
Ma tu nello spazio.
Con il tuo corpo. E basta.

Hai idea di che pensieri avresti? Quale sarebbe la qualità dei tuoi pensieri? Ne avresti?
Quanti ne avresti in un giorno? 

Bella forza, mi dirai, ma tanto io qua sono!

Sì, però, forse così è più semplice capire che il nostro pensiero è possibile che si dissoci da strutture gnostiche* ed imposte.


Uffff... ora mi fermo un'attimo perchè è faticosissimo....

E soprattutto, credo di essere la sola a capire cosa c'entra con la maturità.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*da leggersi come vocabolo italiano e non pensiero filosofico, non me ne venivano altre!


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che c'intendiamo. Non diventi un'abitudine, però.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che ti comprendo perchè a 16 anni i miei amici mi dicevano che mi facevo delle seghe mentali perchè passeggiavo fino alle 3 di notte parlando di queste cose..... Pensa te come ero messo!!!!

Molte volte ho vissuto la sensazione di entrare in "trans", la speculazione del pensiero era talmente spinta che mi sentivo senza peso, quasi sospeso in aria. Ovvio che è solo una sensazione, ma ricordo che quando volevo approfondire un concetto, scrivevo e nello scrivere ogni tanto mi sembrava di vedere il mondo intorno a me girare. Credo che il pensiero sia davvero fuori da ogni cosa, e che il limite fisico della nostra realtà quotidiana ci obblighi ad imbrigliarlo.

Probabilmente potendo vivere di solo pensiero, non avremmo bisogno di tutti quei surrogati di cui ci nutriamo quotidianamente......

Non ho letto molti libri di letteratura, sono una mente più scientifica e leggo trattati di fisica, però uno dei libri che più mi ha segnato è stato "Il Gabbiamo Jonathan Livington", l'ho letto almeno 5-6 volte e ho dovuto pure ricomprarlo. Quel libro mi ha aiutato a formare il *mio pensiero*

p.s.
Allora ci riesci ogni tanto a rapportarti con questo *me*.......


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Guarda che ti comprendo perchè a 16 anni i miei amici mi dicevano che mi facevo delle seghe mentali perchè passeggiavo fino alle 3 di notte parlando di queste cose..... Pensa te come ero messo!!!!
> 
> Molte volte ho vissuto la sensazione di entrare in "trans", la speculazione del pensiero era talmente spinta che mi sentivo senza peso, quasi sospeso in aria. Ovvio che è solo una sensazione, ma ricordo che quando volevo approfondire un concetto, scrivevo e nello scrivere ogni tanto mi sembrava di vedere il mondo intorno a me girare. Credo che il pensiero sia davvero fuori da ogni cosa, e che il limite fisico della nostra realtà quotidiana ci obblighi ad imbrigliarlo.
> 
> ...


Con *questo* te, sì.

Però non ci capiamo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai scritto proprio il contrario di quello che ti dicevo io.

Lascia il pensiero.
Il pensiero "supporta" i surrogati che tu nomini. E' lì apposta.

Si nutre di linguaggio, forma, codifica.
E' per forza sovrastrutturato.

Ma torniamo ai condizionamenti esterni... magari se la piglio così mi spiego meglio... ok, ci sono. Siamo d'accordo. Il pensiero è in gran parte l'elaborazione di quelli.

C'è qualcosa che ci permette di scegliere come e cosa elaborare?

Uffff.... 'nattimo.... 'sti qua pretendono anche che lavori....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




... arrivo....


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Con *questo* te, sì.
> 
> Però non ci capiamo.
> 
> ...


 
Ti attendo, anche se devo uscire e leggerò più tardi, però non capisco perchè affermi che sono fuori dal tuo concetto. Per il libro??? Se è per quello, il libro non è un mattone, ma uno strumento che mi ha permesso di scindere la consapevolezza dai limiti del corpo umano. In quel libro puoi capire che il tuo pensiero e la tua volontà vanno oltre e solo superando i limiti fisici puoi "salire" al gradino superiore.


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*????????????*

Non per interferire ed anzi, io lascerei la briglia anche più sciolta, ma non stiamo andanto, proprio per destrutturare all'osso..............verso la ridondanza della speculazione per la speculazione?
Torno nel mio cantoncino.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (1 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per interferire ed anzi, io lascerei la briglia anche più sciolta, ma non stiamo andanto, proprio per destrutturare all'osso..............verso la ridondanza della speculazione per la speculazione?
> Torno nel mio cantoncino.
> Bruja


Perche' li hai anche leti i post? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...io mi son persa...sono una mente semplice...non li ho capiti mica tanto tutti sti giri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ma lo trovo molto immaturo da parte loro tutto questo rigirare...hihihihihih

Buoni, scherzavo


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' li hai anche leti i post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sssssssttttttttt.............. zitta, qualcosa dovevo pur dire per fare una passabile figura di partecipazione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (1 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sssssssttttttttt.............. zitta, qualcosa dovevo pur dire per fare una passabile figura di partecipazione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tipo sorridere e dire cose vaghe a una festa tanto per far tappezzeria?


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che c'intendiamo. Non diventi un'abitudine, però.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse ci vorrebbe una canna!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non sto scherzando più di tanto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lupacchiotta, sai anche tu che "il buon selvaggio" (se è quello a cui ti riferisci) è molto difficile da identificare e riconoscere in noi.

Troppo poco tempo abbiamo a disposizione per elaborare pensieri e concetti "puri" o per trovarne la radice incontaminata.
Già riconoscere che il pensiero possa essere spurio (cioè non originariamente nostro ma condizionato) è un bel passo avanti.

Mò nn pretendere troppo dalle nostre forze!!


----------



## MariLea (1 Febbraio 2007)

letto il titolo "Giusto prima di uscire....." 
ho pensato ad una cosina in fretta buttata lì...
e mi rtitrovo sto trattato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




vabbè lo leggo dopo con calma


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci devo pensare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda, i primi fascicoli di Selezione dal reader's digest che ho avuto modo di leggere a casa mia erano del '58 - '59 (dici che possa affermare di avere una formazione "classica"??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ) ed erano in spagnolo.

Gli ultimi che rammento erano in italiano e risalgono ai primi anni '80. Poi i miei non han più rinnovato l'abbonamento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   quindi non so dirti nulla sull'attuale pubblicazione o meno.

Sarà per quello che sento di avere ancora qualche lacuna nelle mie conoscenze?


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

Che scemi che siete!


Allora, io direi molliamola lì perchè ci stiamo allontanando davvero troppo dal questito iniziale... cioè... nella mia testa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   è tutto chiaro... ma...

Solo un paio di risposte veloci...


Trottolì!

Mai detto che fosse facile!
Ma da lì a dirlo impossibile, come ha fatto Lanci, ce ne corre.
Ci tenevo a dirlo.
Io ho fatto in modo di avere una vita che il tempo ce l'ha, magari sono fortunata, anyway, riconoscere i condizionamenti è già un buon passo avanti.

Ma riconoscerli davvero, però eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Lanci... (sospiro) Lanci!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci siamo capiti, per un minuto... è stato bello.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma se ti va ne riparliamo, magari altrove.

Ti dico così per via della tua risposta...



> Se è per quello, il libro non è un mattone, ma uno strumento che mi ha permesso di scindere *la consapevolezza dai limiti del corpo umano*. In quel libro puoi capire che il tuo pensiero e la tua volontà vanno oltre e s*olo superando i limiti fisici puoi "salire" al gradino superiore*.


Orrore! Orrore!!!

Mai!!! mai!!!

Noi siamo corpo umano! Questo splendido apparato perfetto che ci nutre, ci fa conoscere, ci parla e ascolta!!!

Limiti fisici?
I limiti fisici sono proprio quelli che ci impone la struttura del pensiero!!!
Quelli sono i nostri veri limiti!!!

Non certo il nostro corpo... le nostre bellissime e bianche ossa, il merletto delle nostre vene, i nostri ricettori sempre pronti, sempre in ascolto... un corpo continuamente vivo e in mutazione... cellule che muoiono e rinascono ogni secondo mimando le più grandi leggi dell'universo!!!

Senza tutto questo, non ci sarebbero nemmeno i tuoi amati e dannatissimi... pensieri.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Naaaa... ci vuole tanto a spiegarsi, ancor più a capirsi...

E' stato bello.
Finchè è durato.


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*La Lupa*

Senti io ti dico una cosa ma tu non mi scaraventare giù dalle scale del forum...........ok???
Con tutta questa introspezione e questa analisi dell'analisi cogitante, non è che poi gli uomini te li scegli di facile trattabilità perchè ti vuoi riposare almeno in quei frangenti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Scherzi a parte il concetto anche se circonvoluto è abbastanza chiaro ma l'applicazione è molto ardua........... certe consapevolezze sono come l'acqua che è elementare, ma se un litro d'acqua nel deserto ti salva la vita, milioni di litri tutti assieme sono un'inondazione che semina morte.........il pensiero rapportato al suo raggio d'azione ha gli stessi poteri.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti io ti dico una cosa ma tu non mi scaraventare giù dalle scale del forum...........ok???
> Con tutta questa introspezione e questa analisi dell'analisi cogitante, non è che poi gli uomini te li scegli di facile trattabilità perchè ti vuoi riposare almeno in quei frangenti....


Talvolta Bru, talvolta.
E' un buon metodo per esercitarsi con l'assenza di pensiero.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







> Scherzi a parte il concetto anche se circonvoluto è abbastanza chiaro ma l'applicazione è molto ardua........... certe consapevolezze sono come l'acqua che è elementare, ma se un litro d'acqua nel deserto ti salva la vita, milioni di litri tutti assieme sono un'inondazione che semina morte.........il pensiero rapportato al suo raggio d'azione ha gli stessi poteri.


E quanto è difficile esprimere in parole, con la volontà di spiegarsi davvero, anni passati e anni da venire fatti di studio, ascolto, pratica e ascolto ancora.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E se usassi i quanti?
Che ne dite della quantistica? Degli infiniti mondi possibili?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ah! Che figata!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*La Lupa*















Guarda che se insisti sei tu quella che scaraventiamo giù dalle scale: tu, i quanti e gli infiniti mondi possibili!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Talvolta Bru, talvolta.
> E' un buon metodo per esercitarsi con l'assenza di pensiero.
> 
> 
> ...


Subito avevo letto i *G*uanti !!!


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Subito avevo letto i *G*uanti !!!


 
Ma come si fa............... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Subito avevo letto i *G*uanti !!!


E va bè... mandiamo tutto in vacca, dai!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Maaaa.... senti Trombolino...e... se ti parlo di frattali, cosa ti viene in mente?


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Una definizione di frattale. *

Diamo ora una definizione più rigorosa di frattale, ma pur sempre in termini elementari.
Consideriamo un insieme di N trasformazioni (non necessariamente affini) del piano cartesiano: { *T 1 *, *T 2 *, *T 3 *, ..., *T N *} ed applichiamole allo stesso sottoinsieme *A *del piano. Come risultato otterremo una famiglia di N sottoinsiemi del piano cartesiano { *T 1 *( *A *), *T 2 *( *A *), *T 3 *( *A *), ..., *T N *( *A *)}. 
Sia *A 1 *l'insieme ottenuto come unione di questi sottoinsiemi. Applichiamo di nuovo le N trasformazioni all'insieme *A 1 *così ottenuto e consideriamo l'unione degli N insiemi immagine. Chiamiamo questo insieme *A 2 *. Agiamo nello stesso modo su *A 2 *e otteniamo *A 3 *.
Continuando allo stesso modo, otteniamo una successione di insiemi { *A 1 *, *A 2 *, *A 3 *, ...}.
Il problema che ci poniamo è il seguente: continuando in questo modo, la successione di insiemi convergerà ad un insieme *A *oppure no? Convergere in questo caso vuol dire che la successione si stabilizzerà, e da un certo punto in poi non noteremo più cambiamenti apprezzabili nell'immagine sullo schermo. (Si tratta di un'operazione di limite.)
Sotto certe condizioni la successione di insiemi convergerà ad un insieme limite *F *. Questo insieme limite *F *si definisce *frattale *, anzi *frattale IFS *(Iterated Function System) ovvero "frattale ottenuto iterando un insieme di trasformazioni del piano". 









Pensavi che ti dicessi...frattaglie?????


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*La LUpa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> E va bè... mandiamo tutto in vacca, dai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come vedi internet funziona a dovere .......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Che giornata !!!!! Bah..........
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

Che delusione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che delusione!!!!!

Trottolo, evvia! Un pò di fantasia, no?


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che scemi che siete!
> 
> 
> Allora, io direi molliamola lì perchè ci stiamo allontanando davvero troppo dal questito iniziale... cioè... nella mia testa
> ...


Si, purtroppo continuare qui sta diventando impossibile, peggio del Parlamento Italiano dove ci sono oltre 600 persone a sparare cazzate, ma questi abbiamo votato (chi più, chi meno), questi ci siamo scelti come amici (anche qui, chi più e chi meno).

Forse non è che non ci intendiamo, forse abbiamo un concetto diverso di "mente". TU trovi che la mente sia nel corpo, io trono invece che la mente sia oltre il corpo. Il corpo ha dei confini, il pensiero e la consapevolazza non li hanno (teoricamente). E' la capacità di analizzare il mondo esterno che ti permette di superare i tuoi confini. Ora però sto cercando di capire il tuo insieme perchè qualcosa mi sfugge, sei così sicura che non ci intendiamo che deve esserci qualcosa che mi sfugge. 

L'insieme mente e corpo io lo vedo solo pensando al corpo come strumento percettivo della mente, come "l'interfaccia" verso il mondo esterno.Il corpo di permette di sentire e di parlare, di provare emozioni e di trasmetterle, di vedere e di mostrare, insomma è il canale di comunicazione dei tuoi pensieri verso gli altri, l'interazione con il mondo. Ma se vogliamo speculare il pensiero, e lo vogliano estraneo ai condizionamenti che tu hai citato all'inizio, deve per forza essere estraneo al corpo e alla fisicità di qualsiasi rapporto. E' come analizzare una dieta attraverso il cibo o una flebo. Il cibo ti trasmette sensazioni che ti obbligano positivamente o negativamente a relazionarti con il gusto, un'alimentazione via endovena invece la puoi analizzare nella sua essenza di carboidrati, proteine, vitamine, ecc.


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> letto il titolo "Giusto prima di uscire....."
> ho pensato ad una cosina in fretta buttata lì...
> e mi rtitrovo sto trattato
> 
> ...


 
Scusa Mailea, mi è venuto così..... ma non ti fidare mai di ciò che inizio io, sono un tipo strano..........

p.s.
chi mi conosce mi evita


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che delusione!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh...non volevi la teoria ma solo la pratica??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Okkkeyyy allora...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Diciamo che tutto ciò che vediamo in natura è un frattale, ovvero un oggetto che non ha una forma geometrica perfettamente definita (quadrato, rettangolo, triangolo poligono..).

Se vuoi estendere il ragionamento potremmo anche vedere un frattale nei tuoi pensieri odierni, nella ricerca di ridurli a una forma univoca o assimilabile a tante altre minori che ci riconducono all'unità del tuo pensiero.


(ufff... che fatica con sti animali selvatici!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

Cazzarola Lanci, me ne sto andando e per di più domani sono anche in ferie, quindi si rimanda.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti prometto che nel week end mi gratterò ben bene i frattali e troverò altri meravigliosi e rutilanti spunti di riflessione.


Orvuar bella gente, buona vita.


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ahhhh...non volevi la teoria ma solo la pratica??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Un frattale rapportato al pensiero umano....... uhmmmmm  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bel concetto astratto, ma interessante


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cazzarola Lanci, me ne sto andando e per di più domani sono anche in ferie, quindi si rimanda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ci conto, ci penserò io a venirti a riprendere.......


Buon w.e.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Buon Week end*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Cazzarola Lanci, me ne sto andando e per di più domani sono anche in ferie, quindi si rimanda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi raccomando, stancalo come si deve stavolta... (ma ricordati che TU hai un certa età!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ).


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Mi raccomando, stancalo come si deve stavolta... (ma ricordati che TU hai un certa età!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nel frattempo io te e le altre di che parliamo, dei cerchi nel grano? Tanto per restare sul tema?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nel frattempo io te e le altre di che parliamo, dei cerchi nel grano? Tanto per restare sul tema?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh mò non è che senza la lupa non c'abbiamo argomenti nè!


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ohhh mò non è che senza la lupa non c'abbiamo argomenti nè!


----------

